# Hamster number 9?????



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I went and picked up another ham with a cage... (all free )
A cage i sold a while ago to the woman for £15 i might add :001_tt2:

Anyways... tdm wants him... I mean her... (unsure of sex at min)



mean tdm... mean mean mean... 

She is gorgeous... though i am biased as she is double of lucky and leo


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I went and picked up another ham with a cage... (all free )
> A cage i sold a while ago to the woman for £15 i might add :001_tt2:
> 
> Anyways... tdm wants him... I mean her... (unsure of sex at min)
> ...


I need to catch up with you, does this mean that I have to find another one for you now?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I need to catch up with you, does this mean that I have to find another one for you now?


yes it does... i hope she's a biter hahahahahaha


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> yes it does... i hope she's a biter hahahahahaha


Aw you will feel sooooo guilty if she is now.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

you 2 collecting these and swapping them now pmsl


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

alyssa_liss said:


> you 2 collecting these and swapping them now pmsl


Pssst Sarah, Their picking on us:cryin:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Aw you will feel sooooo guilty if she is now.


He is sooooo lovely... 
Oh and a confirmed he btw 



thedogsmother said:


> Pssst Sarah, Their picking on us:cryin:


 dont pick on us


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Before and after pics of the yucky cage... 
There was no food or water in it 

Oh and the ham too 

Before i cleaned it 
















all clean again


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok you get to keep him since you took nice piccys, what is he going to be called? Might need to get another hammy now.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Before and after pics of the yucky cage...
> There was no food or water in it
> 
> Oh and the ham too
> ...


Gorgeous hammy ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ok you get to keep him since you took nice piccys, what is he going to be called? Might need to get another hammy now.


What about Houdini ham??


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ok you get to keep him since you took nice piccys, what is he going to be called? Might need to get another hammy now.


Pssst  Get some rats 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Oh and the ham too
> 
> Before i cleaned it


What did you use to clean the hamster.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> What did you use to clean the hamster.


hahahaha 
i used disinfectant on it


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww he's gorgeous! Shame about the state of the cage, although its not too bad a size really. Any names yet?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Aww he's gorgeous! Shame about the state of the cage, although its not too bad a size really. Any names yet?


Dont know yet... tdm what do you want to call him??


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hahahaha
> i used disinfectant on it


I love how on my pet spray bottle it said "do not spray directly onto pet"

But I do anyway, I like Sausage to be squeaky clean


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I love how on my pet spray bottle it said "do not spray directly onto pet"
> 
> But I do anyway, I like Sausage to be squeaky clean


hmy: haha i dont really use it


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

The amount of time Acorn spend cleaning himself I think he must be squeaky clean :lol:

Cute hamster  well done on the cage cleaning.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hmy: haha i dont really use it


Hahaha don't worry its ok I put it on a bit of tissue first and wipe him with it, I don't really spray it at him


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Hahaha don't worry its ok I put it on a bit of tissue first and wipe him with it, I don't really spray it at him


I use hamster cleaning wipes from [email protected] they smell gorgeous


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I use hamster cleaning wipes from [email protected] they smell gorgeous


No, pet disinfectant is much better


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_gorgeous hammy!!! yukky cage though, although quit big! i hope my cage is decent otherwise i will be back asking you guys for suggestions _


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _gorgeous hammy!!! yukky cage though, although quit big! i hope my cage is decent otherwise i will be back asking you guys for suggestions _


haha what cage are you getting?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

o0o0oo golly, i need to find out how many baby hammies i have so you can TRY and catch me up lol 

very cute hammie, reminds me of my previous one - RIP lucy !


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> o0o0oo golly, i need to find out how many baby hammies i have so you can TRY and catch me up lol
> 
> very cute hammie, reminds me of my previous one - RIP lucy !


lmao 

Well i now have triplets


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> lmao
> 
> Well i now have triplets


lol i got triplets in my dwarf hammies lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> lol i got triplets in my dwarf hammies lol


lol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> lmao
> 
> Well i now have triplets


Can I have them please thank you


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Can I have them please thank you


only if you give me your cat


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

how cute!!!! if you put a new hamster in with an exsisiting hamster would they fight or get along?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> how cute!!!! if you put a new hamster in with an exsisiting hamster would they fight or get along?


fight!!!! 

EDIT... Fight to the death i should add!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hamsters need to be kept on their own, they're massively territorial and will fight to the death if put together 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

hi thanks, sorry i've just never had a hamster so was just curious.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> hi thanks, sorry i've just never had a hamster so was just curious.


It's ok... glad you asked..
I had visions of you putting hammies together.. :blushing:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol.. no, no other pets for me, cats are enough!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> lol.. no, no other pets for me, cats are enough!


Yay cats!! My favourite pet 

Although I'm being swayed by Sausage...


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_hammie comes with a rotastak...._


srhdufe said:


> haha what cage are you getting?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _hammie comes with a rotastak...._


 mine did the other day but i smashed it up... i hate those damn things


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> mine did the other day but i smashed it up... i hate those damn things


You were gonna video the ceremonial rotastack smashing.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You were gonna video the ceremonial rotastack smashing.


Are we allowed to smash up the people who sell them as well/parents who buy them for their children because 'its pink'


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Are we allowed to smash up the people who sell them as well/parents who buy them for their children because 'its pink'


I think we should be allowed to


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think we should be allowed to


Me too!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I did film it for you all


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I did film it for you all


Well what are you waiting for, its a must see for a bank holiday night.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well what are you waiting for, its a must see for a bank holiday night.


You'll have to wait til tomorrow... cant upload it yet as my wire is upstairs and i am downstairs 

You drunken tdm


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> You'll have to wait til tomorrow... cant upload it yet as my wire is upstairs and i am downstairs
> 
> You drunken tdm


You have to upload it asap I want to see it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to get that wire, you know how violent us drunks can get when you say no to us.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You need to get that wire, you know how violent us drunks can get when you say no to us.


but its aaaaaalllll the way upstairs!!! hmy:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_ah go on i wanna see it smashed too!!!!! _


----------

